# Power Depth Questions



## Chickman (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm guessing not, but are Laplace, Fourier Transforms, transistors, or op amps going to be testable material on the PE Power examination?


----------



## Gnana (Oct 14, 2010)

Chickman said:


> I'm guessing not, but are Laplace, Fourier Transforms, transistors, or op amps going to be testable material on the PE Power examination?


I don't believe so.

You should take a look at the syllabus in the NCEES PE power sample question booklet.

These topics are not included.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 14, 2010)

When I took the test a few years ago, those topics were fair game.

I can't tell you what's on the test now.

Well, I could, but then I'd have to.... nevermind.

Just to spook you, I was also told there was no Illumination questions. Oops, bad advice.

-1 Wolverine


----------



## LMAO (Oct 14, 2010)

You won't need Laplace or Fourier table for the exam. Don't waste your time on those topics. Take a look at NCEES sample test.


----------



## Chickman (Oct 15, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> When I took the test a few years ago, those topics were fair game.
> I can't tell you what's on the test now.
> 
> Well, I could, but then I'd have to.... nevermind.
> ...


I figured as much, but just thought I could sneak the question in and see if any responded. Who would have thought that I would forfeit my life in the process .... lol.

Honestly, I think if you prepare somewhat for lighting that you should be okay with any question they might ask. I think I'll go through the NCEES practice exam, but was kinda hoping the test would be more like the Camara 3rd edition practice exam (which has good questions and then some I don't think I'd ever see on the examination). I think I should brush up on the NEC a little, I mean I was never a really great at service calcs but I didn't pass my master electrician examination here in Minnesota.


----------



## Chickman (Oct 15, 2010)

LMAO said:


> You won't need Laplace or Fourier table for the exam. Don't waste your time on those topics. Take a look at NCEES sample test.


I wasn't planning on, but then I figured I might brush up on them. I know laplace and fourier can be a good way to evaluate system stability. I mean them throwing on their bs power electronics questions should be enough bs for the exam. I'd actually prefer serious qualitative questions, that make you think but then you don't need to type anything in your calculator.


----------

